# Best looking Spire



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

*Second best looking Spire*

So.......what do you think is the second best looking Spire in the world???? Post some pics


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Chrysler Building in NYC!!! Or, in a pinch, Empire State Building in the same burg...
enough to make anyone weak...........


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Church Of Our Saviour in Copenhagen








Or Copenhagen City Hall ( on the right )








( maybe not the best looking in the world... but:dunno: )

For more Winter in Copenhagen photos - Link


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

This thread should be what is the second best looking spire because nothing else comes close to this:


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^Yup


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Totally!!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Yeah, everyone is going to vote Chrysler, might as well make it for second best.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Second best is either TwoPru in Chicago USA or Jin Mao. What do you think? I really dont know if ESB has a 'spire', it has an antenna.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

CHI said:


> Second best is either TwoPru in Chicago USA or Jin Mao. What do you think? I really dont know if ESB has a 'spire', it has an antenna.


No, please... not antennae.. only true spires. 
It is one of my pet peeves when people consider antennae to be
spires on their highrises.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Taller said:


> No, please... not antennae.. only true spires.
> It is one of my pet peeves when people consider antennae to be
> spires on their highrises.


I agree, entirely. I was stating that the Empire State Building doesn't really have a spire, so it shouldn't count.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Chrysler obviously :cheers:


----------



## Method101 (Nov 16, 2005)

big up on the chrysler


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The reason the top Chrysler Bldg looks like that was b/c Walter P Chrysler wanted it to resemble the gas grill on the car.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Chrysler!


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Alright, what's the second best looking Spire in the world??


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

In order to avoid sounding repetitive, I think Baiyoke Tower, Jin Mao Tower, petronas Towers, Q1, The Centre (Hong Kong), and Central Plaza all have very nice pinnacles. CITIC Plaza and BoCHK also makes good uses of spires too.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

the more i think about it the more i am leaning towards chrysler's spire


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Chrysler & Empire.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The ESB doesn't have a spire, that pointy thing on it is an antennae that was added in the 50's.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

Transamericas spire looks nice, especially at night:
















Obviously Chrsyler is #1


----------

